# pxeboot freeBSD from redhat



## anushpam (Mar 18, 2010)

hi,
can any one tell me how to use install.cfg in redhat system for pxe boot of freeBSD . it is required for automating installation. Is there any other way to do that ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

Red Hat is irrelevant. It has nothing to do with sysinstall, install.cfg or FreeBSD.

See /usr/src/usr.sbin/sysinstall/install.cfg for examples.


----------



## anushpam (Mar 18, 2010)

i know that redhat has nothing to do with install.cfg ,it has kickstart files ks.cfg that it uses . but i don't know how freebsd can be used with that. i know the way in which you can use install.cfg ie with mfsroot but i don't wan't in that. i want some how transfer that file using tftp.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.locolomo.org/howto/pxeboot/article.html


----------



## anushpam (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks but that i have already gone through with , you are not understanding the problem i think . no problem thanks alot for helping me !


----------



## aswen (May 30, 2010)

Hi,

your problem might be to get the install.cfg into the mfsroot. 
To do that one has to mount the mfsroot file as ufs filesystem and then edit the files inside, umount it and make it available to the clients.
I had the exactly the same issue and did not succeed in mounting a mfsroot file as ufs filesystem on a centos 5 box.
So, I decided to install fbsd manually once and mount my tftpboot dir via nfs on my fresh fbsd box. Within that one i executed the mdconfig/mount/vi/umount/mdconfig commands to create a proper mfsroot like this: 

```
tmp_mp=$(mktemp -dt ${me})
md_device=$(mdconfig -a -t vnode -f ${local_dir}/${hostname}/mfsroot)
[ -z "${md_device}" ] && die 3 mdconfig failed
mount -t ufs /dev/${md_device} ${tmp_mp}

cat << EOF > ${tmp_mp}/install.cfg
nonInteractive=YES
noConfirm=YES
noWarn=YES
debug=YES
hostname=${hostname}.${def_domain}
domainname=${def_domain}
nfs=${inst_server}:${local_dir}/${versie}
netDev=em0
tryDHCP=YES
mediaSetNFS
dists=base GENERIC doc manpages catpages proflibs info
distSetCustom
# ad = IDE, da = SCSI
disk=ad0
partition=all
bootManager=standard
diskPartitionEditor
# 1Mb=2048 512k blocks dus 512mb is echo \$((512*2048))
ad0s1-1=ufs 3145728 /
ad0s1-2=swap 1048576 none
diskLabelEditor
installCommit
# Install some packages at the end.
package=bash-4.0.33
packageAdd
package=sudo-1.6.9.20
packageAdd
package=perl-5.8.9_3
packageAdd
EOF
umount ${tmp_mp}
mdconfig -d -u /dev/${md_device}
[ -d "${tmp_mp}" ] && rmdir "${tmp_mp}"
```
please note that I create a mfsroot file for each system I like to install.


----------



## anushpam (May 31, 2010)

*hi aswen *
thanks alot for you suggestion.
i also did almost the same thing it has worked .thanks!


----------

